# Found these beautiful reflections during water change



## AquaPlants (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## damnmosquitoes (Oct 16, 2019)

Wow this is truly beautiful. Does the picture do any justice or did it look it better with your own eyes? Is that a diy led or one of those ada light screen?


----------



## AquaPlants (Mar 22, 2014)

damnmosquitoes said:


> Wow this is truly beautiful. Does the picture do any justice or did it look it better with your own eyes? Is that a diy led or one of those ada light screen?


Thank you! Looks much prettier in person for sure! The back light is actually from current USA. I have their 120cm 65 gallon tank with stand, and it came with this frosted film over the back. The back light is just some simple led bar that sits in a mount behind tank. Below picture is the same area above just about a month ago with sunset background.


----------



## Fish Guy84 (Jan 3, 2019)

Wow stunning. Such crystal clear water and algae free plants.


----------



## Fishstery (Jan 24, 2018)

Did you put white paper behind the frosted film? I just bought one of their backlight kits for a paludarium but the walls behind the tank are dark green and I could see the lightswitch and everything through it. Also the led light didn't transfer the color through the film well like yours. I hated the kit but maybe I did it wrong


----------

